# SPD Y pipe



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

A few people told me about these SPD Y pipes so I looked into them. They are a replacement Y pipe for the messed up, crimped, T shaped Y pipe Ford used. These replacement Y pipes are said to help exhaust flow better, Picking up a few HP and a little more MPG. The bigger advantage I had read is this new Y pipe is said to relive pressure on the manifolds and help lower exhaust gas temps. The pressure and EGT are two of the reasons these manifolds crack so often.

I just had the right side manifold replaced this weekend so I thought I would give this Y pipe a try. I took the truck and new Y pipe to a muffler shop today for the install.

A few hours later it was all over and everything went well. I'm going to drive this truck more often to see if this Y pipe does anything it's advertised to do.

I read nothing but good things about this kit so I'm sure it will do what they say. I'm not to concerned about adding HP or MPG. I just want the new manifold to last!

I took some pics, enjoy!

This is the factory Ford BS Y pipe


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is the Kit.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

dieselboy01;1770595 said:


> This is the Kit.


Subscribed and interested to see the results. How much was the kit/ install?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is the kit I bought online, $89.00 plus shipping for the aluminized pipe. They also make the kits in stainless steel.

http://www.spdperformance.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=50_54

I had a local muffler shop do the work and they charged me $150. I didn't shop around tho. Some people I've talked to online said they had it done for $100.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

I got this on my 04 5.4...bigger waste of money than the hypertech tuner I bought... lost 2mpgs and gained no performance.engineers choke that exhaust for a reason


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

suzuki0702;1786476 said:


> I got this on my 04 5.4...bigger waste of money than the hypertech tuner I bought... lost 2mpgs and gained no performance.engineers choke that exhaust for a reason


Really? I haven't driven the truck much sense this kit went on to check mpg. ( I have a locked up caliper and haven't fixed it yet)

I was told that the old pipe choked down like that was part of the reason the manifolds and studs break.

I'm hoping to do the brakes this week and I'll run the truck around and see what happens. Right now it's getting about 12 mpg unloaded I really don't want that to drop!

As for the Hypertech tuner, I know they are a waste. Most tuners for gassers are.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

dieselboy01;1786704 said:


> Really? I haven't driven the truck much sense this kit went on to check mpg. ( I have a locked up caliper and haven't fixed it yet)
> 
> I was told that the old pipe choked down like that was part of the reason the manifolds and studs break.
> 
> ...


Boy I would really like to hear the reasoning behind the false statement of the exhaust manifold stud issue concluding that the Ford Y pipe design caused it. This could be farther from the truth. The nuts and studs rot out because of materials Ford uses. The replacement studs and nuts are stainless. Even then there are 8mm, which is too small. They should be larger diameter.

I also have done 4 sets of exhaust manifolds for people and 2 SPD y-pipes including my 5.4 Superduty. I really have noticed no increase or decrease in anything, but really have not measured it. Just an FYI. Do not attempt to do a 3valve F150 5.4 exhaust manifold job. Most have to pull the cab or pull the engine to do it. The coil over susp. is in the way.


----------

